# Incoming -



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Postie came today with this nice old SAGA Electric










which is a back-set so here's the back










It's got the usual funny tick though, tickticktick *TICK* as the seconds hand moves. :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one Mel. Good looking watch, and electric too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Mel. 

Gold plated case looks in good condition as well. Great shaped date window and numerals. B)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mel said:


> Postie came today with this nice old SAGA Electric


Nice one Mel. Is this one strictly for the over 60's?  :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bill D ("Watchnutz") suggested these are Timex, and it certainly looks like it, this one has the 85 movement looks like, there's an a.m. / p.m. "dot" above and below the date. :yes:

How do I know? My new Timex Manual -

"When date numeral is viewed through the dial window, if this dot is belwo the numeral, it indicates a.m.; if above it indicates p.m."

'cos I'm not taking the movement out from the front just to make sure! :blink: Signed West Germany at the bottom of the dial.

It's survived a Sequence Dance this afternoon as well - so it must be for the over 55's - Saga right enough! :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice find Mel!

The Saga name was used on watches early on by the US Time Co before it changed it's name to Timex. I don't know when the name was first used but I have a 1956 catalog showing a few different Saga models.

As for the Saga electrics, my personal one has 90258465 on the dial. Meaning model # 9025, #84 movement, made in 1965. It is a non calendar version. The inside case back is stamped Timex Great Britain. The movement does not have Timex stamped on it but does have 87 which is the cal # shown for the #84 in the Timex service manual.

Your Dynabeat should arrive here tomorrow and I'll reship it before the weekend.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Mel, nice buy

Not sure about the case back though h34r:

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

rev said:


> Hi Mel, nice buy
> 
> Not sure about the case back though h34r:
> 
> Andy


Well, I've been wearing it for some days since it arrived, and quite honestly, there's no "funny feeling" if that's what you mean. It sits comfortably on the wrist OK, I'd have to agree, it looks as if it might be a PITA, the only thing I find is glancing at the time, I've thought :-

"B*gger, lost the crown and stem on this one! Was it loose?"

a couple of times, but that aside, it's fine. :yes:

I'm not guilty of trying to adjust watches whilst they're on the wrist,







but you certainly can't do it with this one, that's for sure! :lol: I do have another (mechanical) backset, and this is typical of them.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Postie came today with this nice old SAGA Electric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mel! Now it's my turn to :bb:


----------

